# Androgel and HGH



## JKHalley (Jul 10, 2012)

*I am rewriting a Book titled Free Spirit Fitness. I am under contract with a publisher. 

I have what doctors call "Failed Back Syndrome" 

I have had to go through two seperate rounds of surgeries. During both prolonged periods of convalesence, I gaid a lot of weight. In fact, I topped out at 285 pounds in October of 2006. Using my FS philosophy, I lost over 125 pounds in ten months. I used no supplementation, just common sense. 

Through this period of discovery, I realized that I have an obligation to share my methodology. As the title implies, I don't burden myself with restrictions. It is all about the one universal rule burn more calories than you consume. 

I understand that is simplified, but then again, that is what makes this approach effective. I dropped down to under 160 pounds and did not have the sagging skin that is so often a problem for those who have lost that much weight in that time frame.

Then, I reinjured my back when I took a spill down some stairs.I fractured four vertebrae. It was like starting over. Again, I turned to food as a drug, and I was on a diet, it was just a bad one. 

I ate what I wanted and the only calories I burned above the BMR was changing positions in a hospital bed that I have in my home. Inevitably, my weight once again climbed up to near 280 again. 

Now, that my pain is manageable, I have eased back into activity. Since, my publisher makes no effort to hide their anticipation, I am in more of a hurry to regain my former and natural weight. 

This time I have the advantage of knowing that a book will be published, I am kind of going against my normal philosophy. Where normally I do not count calories or change much in my diet except for a significant increase in the intake of protein. 

I never count reps/sets/or even know how much resistance I am using. It is all centered around my ability to focus on the particular muscle group that I have targeted for stimulation.

I have a bowflex knock-off, and prefer variable resistance. However, I can get a good work out with something as simple as bungee cords, muscle v. muscle, isometrics, and of course, gravity.

It is the synergistic effect of working a muscle group to positive exhaustion. I use a light weight, but I execute movements with perfect form. I coined the term "robot movements" where you go through a full range of motion at a slow and steady pace until I feel the lactic acid build up. I then change angles, reduce resistance, or move on to another muscle group. 
,
For aerobic activity I am always training for something. In my mind, I am training to be a boxer, or a basketball player, working on the mechanics of my golf and baseball swing.

This element was implemented when I realized that I quickly burned out watching the time count down on the treadmill, or walking just for the sake of walking. I do endorse walking as the easiest way to start, and for those who enjoy it, to keep it as part of their regiment. 

Walking is a great and easy exercise, but, for me, I need to have a goal, real or imaginary.

In my book, I also talk a lot about using playlists. Not everyone has the luxury of time that I do, so I recommend establishing playlists with the number of songs that when finished would fulfill the time restraints. I also talk about how to use music strategically. 

For example, a slower tempo for warm ups and cool downs, and a harder, more rapid tempo during the bulk of the cycle. Music is a powerful, often overlooked, tool that should be integrated and used with purpose.

At this time, I am in the early stages of regaining fitness. I have lost almost fifty pounds in my first month. This time, I am in more of a rush. So, I have revised my eating habits and have/will include supplementation. 

I am close to acquiring my certification as personal fitness trainer, to add credibility to my writing, although I do not follow the mainstream methods, it distinguishes me by appealing to both those recovering from injury, or are morbidly obese and need to ease into activity (I found the word exercise frightens people in this state) 

But when it comes to supplementation, I am a relative novice using anabolic products. I currently use Androgel, and will begin using HGH when my order arrives. 

The testosterone is a topical solution and used every day. However, I could use advice for getting the best results from HGH. My plan was to inject 2-4 IUs per day Mon-Fri. 

I would be grateful for advice for 1) how much and how often to use for optimal results, and 2)referrals for trustworthy online vendors that sell HGH. 

I am also interested to learn more about the different types of HGH. Somatropine seems to be the standard. 

I would appreciate feedback from those experienced with HGH use and how they administered it, how much, and where they obtained it. Which form of HGH is known to work best, and the results they credit to its use.

I am glad to be a member and hope that I can make some friends who would be interested in regular correspondence. 

Thank you and have a great day
Kris H


*


----------



## Arnold (Jul 10, 2012)

JKHalley, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## DetMuscle (Jul 10, 2012)

R u writting for people that have a hard time reading smaller font?.


----------



## JKHalley (Jul 10, 2012)

I am within weeks of 44 years old.  I write in those fonts because I have a hard time smaller font.  And, of course, yes, if it was a help to anyone.  It may be larger than most, but I don't see any harm coming from it.  Why? Do you?

I am posting in an effort to meet other members.  I am aware that it would take minimum effort to find the data I seek.  But, then, I will have lost the opportunity to meet other members.  I believe everyone has a story.  I will share mine and hopefully be helpful to those who share with me.


----------



## Calves of Steel (Jul 10, 2012)

Not trying to be a dick, but with the money you're considering spending on HGH, join a gym, use weights, do squats etc (even if you have to start light) and your body will release plenty of gh and you will build muscle and lose fat better than with that isometric stuff. HGH without that kind of training is kind of a waste.


----------



## NVRBDR (Jul 10, 2012)

he is probably le


----------



## charley (Jul 10, 2012)

*      welcome !!!*


----------



## brazey (Jul 11, 2012)

Welcome...


----------



## Gena Marie (Jul 13, 2012)

Welcome to the board.  Great intro.  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## JKHalley (Jul 14, 2012)

I am very grateful to those who were courteous and polite.  Unfortunately, I did not get such a warm greeting elsewhere.  I am not easily offended, but I don't have time for the drama.  And altough I appreciate porn as much as anyone,  I can do without it here.

Thank you to those who showed me a little common decency, and to those who went another way can burn in Hell.

Good luck and best wishes on reaching your goals.
Kris

'


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jul 15, 2012)

Hellobig welcome to the forum.best-regardswww.world-pharma.org


----------



## Retlaw (Jul 15, 2012)

JKHalley said:


> I am very grateful to those who were courteous and polite.  Unfortunately, I did not get such a warm greeting elsewhere.  I am not easily offended, but I don't have time for the drama.  And altough I appreciate porn as much as anyone,  I can do without it here.
> 
> Thank you to those who showed me a little common decency, and to those who went another way can burn in Hell.
> 
> ...




     Retlaw            >><<        Kris     
Best Wishes to you also !


----------



## charley (Jul 15, 2012)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## squigader (Jul 16, 2012)

Calves of Steel said:


> Not trying to be a dick, but with the money you're considering spending on HGH, join a gym, use weights, do squats etc (even if you have to start light) and your body will release plenty of gh and you will build muscle and lose fat better than with that isometric stuff. HGH without that kind of training is kind of a waste.



I recommend what this fella here has to say. Good advice! It is known that heavy compounds such as squats and deadlifts cause your body to release growth hormone anyway.


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jul 16, 2012)

Welcome. Glad to have you here.


----------



## JKHalley (Jul 18, 2012)

Jimmyusa said:


> he is probably le



I am not affiliated in any capacity whatsoever to law enforcement.


----------



## charley (Jul 18, 2012)

JKHalley said:


> I am not affiliated in any capacity whatsoever to law enforcement.



^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Famous Last words.....................


----------



## JKHalley (Jul 18, 2012)

squigader said:


> I recommend what this fella here has to say. Good advice! It is known that heavy compounds such as squats and deadlifts cause your body to release growth hormone anyway.



I will receive my certification as a personal fitness trainer by the end of next month.  I have been called a faggot, gay, an idiot, and negged. I don't even know, nor do I care, what negged means. 

You are all free to make your own conclusions about whether I am legit.  I can give it as well as I can take it. But why?  I didn't do anything to elicit such a negative response, with the exception that I posted in the wrong forum (so I am told.)

It is not my concern whether anyone chooses to believe what I post.  I will have mispelled words and typing errors.  Does that mean I am lying about being a writer?  No editor anywhere gives a shit if I left the "t" off of the end of regiment.  They care about the story not the syntex.  

This forum is not what I expected.  I don't have time for drama.  I was negged for writing a long reply to a post that concerned me.  This individual confessed he had weight problems...feels like he could drop dead anytime due to his health.  My post was an attempt to offer hope to that person.  

I am entering my forties.  I have just came out of a prolonged convalesence after a series of spinal surgeries. My doctor prescribes the Androgel and I know how much HGH costs.  Clearly, I have the resources available to afford it.  

It is a shame really.  I am sure that many of you are congenial.  It is a pity that I found myself in the wrong neighborhood.  I am not a contentious person and, when possible, I avoid drama.  I don't have anything to prove and really could not care less what those prepubescent members think of me.  They only revealed their own immaturity and ignorance.  

Since insults and the condescending language I have encountered here, I see no reason and no future for me to be part of something that when all is said and done, turns out to be nothing but a huge distraction.  

To those who greeted me with a shred of common decency, welcoming me to the forum, I apologize.  It is my wish that you find whatever it is you want from life.  

I have a blog at wordpress. 

Good bye IronMag


----------

